# Takeout Status? Lower Blue (below Green Mountain Res)?



## slowboat (May 23, 2009)

Was out of the floating season last year. Does anyone know if the takeout is still 1/2-1/4 miles below the trough road bridge? Has anyone floated all the way to the takeout, if so r there any trees ect; blocking the way to look out for? Thanks for any help.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Take out is right before the Spring Creek rd bridge. Unsure if any wood, as I haven't ran it yet this year.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Haven’t been down this year as they have just raised the flows. Last fall it was still as you describes it, in mosquito lagoon down there.


----------



## slowboat (May 23, 2009)

Appreciate your input. Hoping to hit it Monday.


----------



## GypsyRN (Jul 10, 2018)

Just ran it twice on Sunday. All good!


----------



## slowboat (May 23, 2009)

So did u fish? How was it? No shredders in the water? Still a little to low for my raft. Thanks


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

AzPackrafter said:


> Take out is right before the Spring Creek rd bridge. Unsure if any wood, as I haven't ran it yet this year.


Spring Creek takeout is for kayaks and duckies only. There are signs up stating this. The raft takeout is just below Trough Road on river right.


----------



## MagRiver (Jan 18, 2017)

lmyers said:


> Spring Creek takeout is for kayaks and duckies only. There are signs up stating this. The raft takeout is just below Trough Road on river right.



I ran this stretch for the first time last weekend and while I've heard people say that Spring Creek is a kayak/ducky take out only, there are currently no signs at the Spring Creek take out that say that. There are plenty of "Take Out Only," no Trespassing, and return fish immediately signs, but nothing about it being Kayak/Ducky only.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

It has been 2 years since I have been there, but it's possible you missed it.... and it's also possible the status has changed. Regardless I wouldn't want to try and carry rubber with a oar frame on it up the hill and through the cattle guard.


----------



## MagRiver (Jan 18, 2017)

It's always a possibility that I missed something... But I double checked. Was the sign in the parking lot? By the river? Maybe it has something to do with the land swap with BVR?

I agree though.. I wouldn't want to carry an oar frame up there, but it wasn't too bad for paddle rafts.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

My guess would be BVR would prefer everyone takeout at Spring Creek. However, if it was actually doable people would abuse it as a put-in to float the section more desired by fishing rigs and avoid that damn dam put-in.


----------

